# Rosie's househunting thread



## TinysMom (Dec 2, 2007)

Hi ya'll. Some of you may have been following Rosie's thread about househunting....it was so exciting.

Some glitches have come up and Rosie has asked that we pull the thread right now since it is hard to see it and have folks asking about the househunting. 

I just got off the phone w/ her and she may need to take some time away from the forum right now to just focus on her family and some other things.

Thanks for understanding about the thread being pulled - hopefully it can be put back up in a while with good news in it...but for now, we'll just keep them in our thoughts and prayers and send them lots and lots of good wishes.

Peg


----------



## Bassetluv (Dec 3, 2007)

Passing along my thoughts and prayers to Rosie...

(Rosie, if it's of any comfort, when I was househunting several years ago there were several things that came up and caused glitches for me...one even arose at the moment we were signing the papers for the house (something that could have broken the deal and left me and my son homeless)...but it all worked out in the end.)

Hang in there Rosie...it will work out for you...(((HUGS)))

Thanks for letting us know, Peg :hug:


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Dec 3, 2007)

Good luck, Rosie! I'll be thinking of you and look forward to your return. Hopefully you will have good news to share. Hugs to your bunnies!


----------



## maherwoman (Dec 3, 2007)

Thank you for your support, guys...I really appreciate it. :hug:

I also wanted to give ya'll a bit of an update on things.

Basically, today the guy that's leasing out the house we really want (that really beautiful house with the really beautiful view) let us know he understands the situation with our credit...absolutely not a problem. Later on, he called us, said he noticed that we neglected to put down any bank information...then when we explained that it was because we don't HAVE a bank account (due to being overdrawn a few days too long a few years ago), he was SHOCKED, and didn't understand the whole idea of us then being put on something called Chex Systems (which lasts seven years and prevents us from opening ANY other bank accounts). So, I kinda freaked out. I started to feel like it was just like every other situation we've encountered where we just weren't in good enough standing for people to rent to us, and I started to get disheartened...FAST!

So, I talked to some friends that REALLY helped out (for which I thank them PROFUSELY...they changed my whole outlook on this ), and gave me tons of ideas, and the push and encouragement I needed to see that this was NOT the end of this...I still had some fight left in me, and still have a good chance at getting this place...it would just take a bit more work.

Basically, he doesn't find our credit to be a problem...so we're over the largest hump in this. He just wants paperwork to varify our social security numbers and to varify income. The reason I freaked out earlier was mostly because, well, we haven't kept any copies of check payments, and we own our own company, so we use Quickbooks...which he said he couldn't accept, given that anybody can enter anything in and print it out...and be totally false. Also, we're behind on our taxes, so we don't have anything along those lines to show him. 

So, we're going to give him copies of our two latest check payments, hoping that's good enough to varify income (they total $11,000), and we also have some forms from last year for our taxes, so he can see those.

We're also gathering all the references we can (both personal and business), and we're going to get them all together and give them to the guy. I found lots of stuff here at home (old welfare cards from when Em was a baby, old insurance cards, an old pay stub from about five years ago, etc.) that have my social security number on them (I'm in the process of ordering a social security card with my new last name on it, and lost my old one some time ago, so I don't have that to give). Danny's giving a copy of his own social security card. We're going to include a copy of our marriage certificate (because all my stuff has my maiden name on it...just covering the bases...not to mention my social security stuff has my maiden name, too and it'll pop up on the credit report...so that'll be good to include). We're also including a few of Danny's old pay stubs.

Basically anything and everything we could find to give him, and we're also going to offer (if credit scores become an issue...they're NOT at this point...it's just that he requested paperwork we didn't have, and I kinda freaked out because of REALLY bad previous experiences) to pay an extra month's worth of rent like Sas has suggested to me in this instance.

So, there ya go! I figure if all that's not good enough for him, then it's just not our place. This is everything we have to give them...so it's just gonna have to be good enough for the place/people that are right for us. 

Hugs!

Rosie*


----------



## okiron (Dec 3, 2007)

YouTube clip to cheer you up Rosie! That's Teeny and Lilith up front! <3


----------



## polly (Dec 3, 2007)

:bunnyhug::hug::hug2:Hope it all works out for you Rosie


----------



## maherwoman (Dec 3, 2007)

*okiron wrote: *


> YouTube clip to cheer you up Rosie! That's Teeny and Lilith up front! <3



Aww!! Did you take this? How wonderful...those sure are our babies... I would know that litter ANYWHERE, hehe!!

Thank you so much, Sweetie...that brought a smile to my face...I watched it twice so far, and anticipate watching it a LOT more during all this. That was so wonderful...you're so sweet...:hug:

Soon I'll be able to give you a REAL hug! 

And thank you, Polly, for the hugs and wonderful wishes... :hug:


----------



## okiron (Dec 3, 2007)

I can't take any credit for it Rosie, it's on Laura's website  I keep visiting in hopes for more updated pictures and I got a video clip instead


----------



## maherwoman (Dec 3, 2007)

LOL!! I'm gonna have to trek on over and check out her site again, then! How wonderful! 

She's such a sweetie, too...

Edited to add: Aww! We're on the mini-rex SOLD page, too! The date says 11 Nov, but that was when we asked her to set them aside JUST IN CASE we said yes. Hehe!

http://www.doublelrabbitranch.com/mini_rex_sold.htm

Doesn't look like the Flemmies of ours (yours and mine, okiron) are on the sold page for Flemmies, though...

http://www.doublelrabbitranch.com/flemish_giants_sold.htm


----------



## maherwoman (Dec 6, 2007)

UPDATE:

We turned in the paperwork for the house we want the night before last. Shane (the guy) said that it takes a day or two to process the paperwork, and since we didn't receive word yesterday, we're hoping we find out the results today!

I tell ya, my heart leaps outta my chest EVERY time the phone rings, lol! And given that Danny's the only one that calls, I really feel nervous everytime I answer! And also given that Danny calls me about ten times a day (sometimes more), I keep close to panicking! LOL!

*sigh* I'm really trying to remain calm...I have a good feeling about this place and about Shane saying yes...I'm just nervous...

Pray for this, guys...pray that he says yes!! 

If he says yes, we're moving this weekend!


----------



## jordiwes (Dec 6, 2007)

Holy cow. Paws and tails crossed from your northern friends/bunnies/chinchillas!


----------



## okiron (Dec 6, 2007)

*praying so hard me looks constipated*


----------



## BlueGiants (Dec 6, 2007)

ray:ray:ray:ray:ray:ray:ray:ray:ray:ray:ray:ray:ray:ray:ray:ray:ray:ray:ray:ray:ray:ray:ray:ray:ray:ray:ray:

{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{ HUGS Hun!!!!!}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}

ray:ray:ray:ray:ray:ray:ray:ray:ray:ray:ray:ray:ray:ray:ray:ray:ray:ray:ray:ray:ray:ray:ray:ray:ray:ray:ray:


----------



## Thumpers_Mom (Dec 6, 2007)

*okiron wrote: *


> *praying so hard me looks constipated*



:shock:Now THAT...is some serious praying! 

ray:ray:ray:ray:ray:ray:ray:ray:ray:ray:ray:ray:ray:ray:ray:ray:ray:ray:ray:ray:

I am praying praying praying and my finger and toes are all crossed for you!!!


----------



## maherwoman (Dec 6, 2007)

Thanks, guys...I'm really trying hard to remain calm...

Like I've said, I really do have a good feeling about this place...it's just the nervousness of waiting for that affirmation...it could drive a person CRAZY!! LOL!!

Here's hoping that call comes soon, so I can be nervous about MOVING instead, hehe!

And okiron, LOL!! You're too funny...


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Dec 6, 2007)

Fingers crossed for ya Rosie!!!!!

ray:can't hurt either.


----------



## maherwoman (Dec 6, 2007)

Thank you, Crystal....still waiting....ugh!!

I swear, this house is ALL I can think about today! :biggrin2:


----------



## MsBinky (Dec 6, 2007)

*Brings some chicken nuggets and waits with Rosie by the phone*


----------



## Pipp (Dec 6, 2007)

:waiting:


----------



## Phinnsmommy (Dec 6, 2007)

Aw good luck!


----------



## maherwoman (Dec 6, 2007)

LOL...chicken nuggets sound YUMMY right now (I just ate the last ones yesterday :grumpy. Hehe!!

I know...that's me, Sas...checking the time CONSTANTLY!! LOL...

Okay, Danny said if he didn't receive word by mid-afternoon, he'd call the guy...is 2pm considered mid-afternoon?!?! 

:stikpoke


----------



## maherwoman (Dec 6, 2007)

I's gonna call him right now.....

leaseplease:


----------



## okiron (Dec 6, 2007)

*MsBinky wrote: *


> *Brings some chicken nuggets and waits with Rosie by the phone*


I want some! Pass it over lady


----------



## maherwoman (Dec 6, 2007)

UGH!! Left a message...

This is driving me CRAZY!!!

ullhair:


----------



## okiron (Dec 6, 2007)

Awww what kind of message did you leave? I hope it wasn't, "YOU BETTER ANSWER ME!!!!!! I NEED TO KNOW!!!! *noncoherent mumbling and yelling*"


----------



## maherwoman (Dec 6, 2007)

*UGHHHH!!!!!*

Got word back from Shane...apparently he was waiting for us to call and let him know if we were comfortable dropping off the paperwork under the backyard BBQ...and he hasn't even picked up the paperwork yet!! 

I've spent so much energy fretting and being nervous about this today, I'm just gonna go lay down.

I cannot believe I've been on pins and needles for TWO DAYS for nothing...and now I have to wait for a couple more...when we wanted to move SATURDAY! UGH!!

Two things keep going through my mind right now: 

1. I can't believe the guy didn't call us to check on where the paperwork was, and 

2. I wanted to call him SO BADLY to check on things, and didn't because I didn't want to be a pest.

Oh, and THREE...he thought he told us to call him if we were going to do that...when I told him in that phone call that we were fine, and we would just be doing that.

UGH!!

This IS how I'm feeling now: ullhair: :headsmack :thud:

I's gonna go sleep some:yawn: :zzzzz...I'm so upset...the timing was gonna be PERFECT for things, and now everything will be LAST MINUTE. I cannot pack because it'll take up what little floorspace we have. I can't even clean their cages, or ANYTHING because we don't have ANY floorspace. UGH!!:bawl:


----------



## okiron (Dec 6, 2007)

*huggies* I'm sorry Rosie  *gives you pie*


----------



## maherwoman (Dec 6, 2007)

*okiron wrote: *


> *huggies* I'm sorry Rosie  *gives you pie*


Ooh...a good pumpkin pie _would _probably help...hmm...

You're so sweet...


----------



## Bassetluv (Dec 6, 2007)

aaarrrrrgggghhhh! I just read through this whole thread and now I feel this way too!! ullhair: I can understand how you must be on pins and needles, Rosie...the waiting is bad enough, but when you're expecting an answer and get delays, that can be so frustrating! 

Oh, I hope you guys do get the house....I'm crossing everything that's crossable for ya!

Yofi too


----------



## okiron (Dec 6, 2007)

*maherwoman wrote: *


> *okiron wrote: *
> 
> 
> > *huggies* I'm sorry Rosie  *gives you pie*
> ...


Ooo the pumpkin cake/pies at King's Hawaiian resturant in Torrance is to die for. So creamy and mmm....

Edit : Yofi <3


----------



## Bassetluv (Dec 6, 2007)

*okiron wrote: *


> *praying so hard me looks constipated*



Now that's praying! :rofl: :shock:


----------



## maherwoman (Dec 6, 2007)

A w w w w w w w!!! I SO needed a Yofi picture...that made me laugh...thank you! 

Yes, it's just AWFUL having to wait for so long! And so close to the timetable we've got set up for everything!

We want to move this weekend, next weekend (Sunday), we're flying the trio from Peg's, and then the 18th (two days later) we're picking up the two mini-rexes and Teeny the Flemish (and meeting Okiron and having dinner with her and Errik! )...everything's going to be CRAZY!!

Oh man...I've gotta to lay down...this was difficult, and took all my energy...:grumpy:

Hey, some positive thinking, though...maybe he'll figure everything out by tomorrow this time, so we can start getting ready to move...onder::biggrin2:

Edited to add: if we don't get the place...I don't know if I'll be able to post...but I'm remaining hopeful that we do!


----------



## polly (Dec 6, 2007)

crossing fingers and toes for you Rosie


----------



## Bassetluv (Dec 6, 2007)

Wow...you guys are going to have one busy December! :shock: Well Rosie, the power of positive thinking is always best, so maybe picture yourself in the house, all set up the way you want it...and then just let it go. Don't stress about it, just distract yourself with other things (I know, much easier said than done) , and see what happens. 

P.S. Yofi says he wants you to get the house too, just so he can get to see pics of all your cute bunnies running around! (Good thing Anna didn't hear him...she's such a jealous female...)


----------



## okiron (Dec 6, 2007)

Rosie you guys WILL get that house. But it's because you deserve it..not because I left a bag of poop on fire on the guy's front door :whistling


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Dec 6, 2007)

Okiron, you crack me up!



I'm hoping with ya Rosie! If he doesn't get his act together have Emily call him and ask him when she can move in cute little girls are always a good push factor.


----------



## BlueGiants (Dec 6, 2007)

Yofi is ADORABLE!!!!!!!! 

{{{{{{{{{{ Hugs Rosie}}}}}}}}} :hug: I'm sorry this is dragging out. I'll send good vibes your way and hope he makes up his mind tomorrow....


----------



## Roxie (Dec 6, 2007)

Okiron . . . :shock:. LOL :biggrin2:. Rosie I hope you get the house. You deserve it ! You go girl!


----------



## maherwoman (Dec 6, 2007)

Ok...a bit of good news...Danny called and talked to the guy, explained better what happened (the guy sounded irritated with me when I called to check up on things, so I was worried, and Danny took it upon himself to call the guy). Turns out, the guy was irritated NOT because I didn't call him when we dropped things off, but because HE'D been on pins and needles, too, thinking we'd changed our minds about renting the house! LOL!

Shows me even more that I think the place is ours...lol! I think we're the ONLY people in line, asking about the place...so we've got a definite IN here. 

So, that's a good sign...:biggrin2:


----------



## Roxie (Dec 6, 2007)

Fewf! That is a relief. Now all you need to do is well . . . rent the house!


----------



## maherwoman (Dec 6, 2007)

*Roxie wrote: *


> Fewf! That is a relief. Now all you need to do is well . . . rent the house!


Yeah, pretty much...

I mean, yes, there's always a chance of a "no"...but the guy said our credit won't be a problem (and if it is, he said he'll work with us on more deposit paid, or something along those lines), he himself said that he understood our credit's rating is because of starting a company and said, "You're credit's not BAD, it's BURDENED" It's the nicest thing we've ever heard someone say in response to our warning about our credit!

So, Danny's hustling to finish his current $10,000 job so we have the $5,000 to give the guy to move...and maybe more, if needed...and I'm just needing a green light, so I can start planning things. Various things are so time sensitive, I can't start planning them until we get a "go ahead".

Anyway, I've got REALLY sensitive nerves...I just want to be able to ANNOUNCE we have the place...LOL!


----------



## maherwoman (Dec 6, 2007)

Something I also wanted to post...

I have a habit of picking up on vibes from people CLEARLY...and this morning when I awoke, I started picking up on some not-happy vibes from the guy..and thought it meant I had to be nervous about his answer.

Turns out I was right...he was unhappy because he thought he had to continue looking for leasors! LOL!!

Now I'm feeling MUCH better vibes about things...and feel a LOT less need to be nervous...

:biggrin2:


----------



## Roxie (Dec 6, 2007)

Has anyone started looking at your current place yet?


----------



## okiron (Dec 6, 2007)

See poop on fire works everytime :biggrin2:


----------



## maherwoman (Dec 6, 2007)

*Roxie wrote: *


> Has anyone started looking at your current place yet?


Nope! We've let them know we're moving though...

The place next door to us has been open for MONTHS without anyone coming by to view it, though...so I'm not surprised...


----------



## maherwoman (Dec 6, 2007)

*okiron wrote: *


> See poop on fire works everytime :biggrin2:


You know it! Haha...

(I love that bigfoot commercial with that..hehe...)


----------



## Roxie (Dec 6, 2007)

*maherwoman wrote: *


> *Roxie wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Has anyone started looking at your current place yet?
> ...



OH SHUCKS!


----------



## maherwoman (Dec 7, 2007)

UPDATE!

Got a call from Shane (the guy)...he has the paperwork, all looked good...he's processing the credit report tomorrow. We hope it's done tomorrow...he's already said he's fine with the credit (and if he's not, we'll just pay him more), and we'll just hear back from him once he has our credit report and gives us the green light!

So, couple things...he accepted the paperwork, which is HUGE! 

Other thing...if the credit report doesn't finish processing by tomorrow afternoon, we can get him a copy (we have a friend that can process one in minutes for each of us for free)...so either way, we'll get an answer tomorrow. 

I think it's a yes, since he's already said credit's no problem!! 

I can't wait to have the keys and be able to move in!!

And about getting the deposit...Danny's got a job that he'll be able to finish by Saturday afternoon...and hopefully in time to go to the bank and get the money for Shane. Then we can move in! YAY!!

I'll let you guys know AS SOON AS we have an actual YES. 

Hugs!


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Dec 7, 2007)

OMG, Rosie! I'm so excited for you!:bunnydance:

Keep your fingers crossed, guys! I know I am.

Good Luck, again. Come on, let them get this awesome place!

ray:


----------



## maherwoman (Dec 7, 2007)

Hehe...we've been talking tonight about where's this or that gonna go. I decided that I'd rather put the office stuff in the dining area (we like to sit on the couch and eat on TV stands, or some such), than the buns...and put the buns along the wall(s) of the livingroom. I had the thought tonight of putting our nice, new, big ol' HDTV (and it's accountrements) above the fireplace (but having the TV centered over the fireplace, so it looks kinda like a big ol' picture). 

Other than that, we're probably going to kinda wing it. I haven't figured out which order things will go in moving, as in animals first, last, or midway...probably midway. We might move the rooms' things one at a time (as there's really not enough room for any other way, lol)...livingroom first, our bedroom, then kitchen...then animals, then Em's room & bathroom. Something like that. I don't want the animals stressed over seeing an empty house (either here or there)...so I think them going mid-way through is best.

Your thoughts?


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Dec 7, 2007)

Just be REAL careful of signing anything. Get agreements in writing and read them well before you sign. As exciting as it can be, you need to make sure you cover your butt! 

Has there been an inspection? If you are putting down that much money, is it towards the purchase? is it refundable if he's in default or there are issues with the house?

I always think people are honest and good and that's how we ended up with a bad inspection (we used their guy) on our house!


----------



## maherwoman (Dec 7, 2007)

Oh, we're leasing for now...and the good thing is Danny can do a really good inspection of the property himself (he helped a friend when they were buying a house by inspecting things on the property). Danny has flat said NO to a couple houses that he's looked at, because he saw structural things that were wrong...he's VERY happy with this place, though. Not to mention, Shane said he comes by every few months to check things out, handle any maintenance issues, etc. So, we'll be okay. 

And if it winds up being a pain in the butt to live there, we'll find some other solution...but this is a really good place, so I'm not worried.

Thank you for your concern, though, Bo B!!


----------



## polly (Dec 7, 2007)

Bruce is the same Rosie, i think being a tradesman means its easier to understand the other trades and elctrical people rock:biggrin2:


----------



## maherwoman (Dec 7, 2007)

Hehe...YES, Electricians certainly DO rock! :biggrin2:

Still waiting on results of the processing, guys! Should be within the next few hours...


----------



## okiron (Dec 7, 2007)

Go Rosie Go!!!!

Are you still planning on moving out this weekend when you get the ok? Or will it be later in the week?


----------



## maherwoman (Dec 7, 2007)

YES...this weekend is our goal...I hope it all works out...I'm PUSHIN!!


----------



## Brandy456 (Dec 7, 2007)

I'm not praying you'll get it...



I know you'll get it. 

Anyone who's willing to show everything and pay an extra month in advanced AND pack in a few days should and probably get what they want.

How many people jumped at my first sentance hehe


----------



## Greta (Dec 7, 2007)

*chants* Ro-sie! Ro-sie! Ro-sie! I just *know *you're going to get it! :biggrin2:


----------



## maherwoman (Dec 7, 2007)

OH gosh, it's 3pm, and I'm SO NERVOUS!! Not feeling any bad vibes, or anything..just nervous about timing...

We wanted to move TOMORROW...LOL!!


----------



## Roxie (Dec 7, 2007)

Any Updates?


----------



## maherwoman (Dec 7, 2007)

Well, a bit of an update...

I called Shane, and asked him how things were going...

He said that they were relying heavily on references (thank you, Sas and Peg for that idea!!), so he'll be calling each and every one of them. He said that the credit check would probably take until Monday, so I offered for a friend of mine to run it (she's a loan processor) and email it to him (which we've now done), and he said that would certainly expediate things. So, it's sent, he's got it, and he said he would be able to let us know by tomorrow afternoon. He still has to get together with his partner and go over the information before they make the final decision (they'll be meeting tomorrow), and he'll let me know as soon as they decide.

Keep your fingers crossed!! It's a FANTASTIC property and house...and I still have that good feeling! 

Oh, and by the way...I saw my own credit report...and my score is a LOT better than I thought it was!


----------



## LuvaBun (Dec 8, 2007)

Oh Rosie, I missed all this. I'm sorry that you have had so many ups and downs - I can appreciate all the stress your going through as John and I are moving to Canada. At least it sounds as though things are coming together for you. I will be praying that you can soon be in this place, and getting the bunnies settled in 

Jan


----------



## maherwoman (Dec 8, 2007)

Thank you so much, Jan...that means a lot. I'm really nervous, but more about the timing of things at this point. 

I'm happy my credit isn't as awful as I thought (in fact, we found out today that it's better than my husband's :shock, so that's good.

I'm just still waiting...even though I have to confess it's nice to have the reservation made for my trio of boys from Peg's, and I've confirmed the 18th as our date to pick up the trio at the rabbitry...at least SOMETHING is happening!

:biggrin2:

Edited to add: Lots of love and hugs your way in your moving as well...especially to another country...that's so rough! :hug: :hearts


----------



## okiron (Dec 8, 2007)

Any updates yet?


----------



## JadeIcing (Dec 8, 2007)

:yeahthat:


----------



## maherwoman (Dec 8, 2007)

Still waiting for his call...should be within a few hours, guys!


----------



## bat42072 (Dec 8, 2007)

any news yet? keeping my fingers crossed...


----------



## maherwoman (Dec 9, 2007)

Danny called and left him a message an hour ago...still no news...


ullhair:


----------



## okiron (Dec 9, 2007)

Hopefully tomorrow?


----------



## maherwoman (Dec 9, 2007)

Ugh...I hope so...I'm really disappointed...


----------



## okiron (Dec 9, 2007)

Intense packing session when you get the answer!!!! :biggrin2:


----------



## maherwoman (Dec 9, 2007)

YES!! WOOT!!

Much coffee (and many acid-reducing pills to help me not completely kill myself with the acid...lol), and we'll have a few people helping. 

:biggrin2:


----------



## LuvaBun (Dec 9, 2007)

Anything yet, Rosie??

Jan


----------



## Brandy456 (Dec 9, 2007)

Any answer?


----------



## JadeIcing (Dec 9, 2007)

*Brandy456 wrote: *


> Any answer?




I work 3:30pm to midnight. I swear I will have to call you and find out from work if you have heard anything.


----------



## stephiemarie78 (Dec 9, 2007)

Alicia u crack me up!


----------



## Roxie (Dec 9, 2007)

*Brandy456 wrote: *


> Any answer?




Just tell the guy



.  Just kidding


----------



## maherwoman (Dec 9, 2007)

LOL, guys! 

The only thing I can think of is that he was unable to reach either some of my personal references, or possibly Toyota Financial (for our car loan information) to check stuff.

I'm continuing to picture myself living there, our stuff all set up, picturing myself whooping and hollaring when I learn we've got the place...staying positive as best I can. I don't want to call and leave him another message. He got our message yesterday, and leaving another when he didn't return the last one...might seem a little annoying. And I don't want that, lol!

Keep prayin' guys!


----------



## okiron (Dec 9, 2007)

Hey Rosie...is he supposed to call me? Cause I haven't gotten any calls.


----------



## maherwoman (Dec 9, 2007)

Hmm...he did say that he was calling my references...so I'm guessing that would mean you as well...odd that he hasn't called you...

I'm going to call him tomorrow mid-afternoon if he doesn't call us back by then. :grumpy:


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Dec 9, 2007)

Typical business people will not call on Sundays for references.

Did he specifically say he would let you know today? or what?


----------



## maherwoman (Dec 9, 2007)

Yes...when I talked to him on Friday, he said he would definitely let me know yesterday by the afternoon. 

I'm hoping he didn't realize it was Friday (and that the next day was Saturday), even though, he DID mention that he wouldn't get the credit report back until Monday. Maybe he's waiting for that, anyway, even though I gave him a credit report?

Would be nice to have SOME word from him, though...ugh!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Dec 9, 2007)

Maybe he has let you know? by not calling?


----------



## maherwoman (Dec 9, 2007)

I hope not...

If we don't hear word by tomorrow afternoon, I'm going to call him again, and if no word by the time Monday's done, we're just going to continue looking.

Honestly, I'll be surprised if this fell through, given that he said he understood. Danny and I talked about it last night a lot, and I just kept thinking that people need to be HONEST about things like that. I don't feel like it won't happen for us with this house...but we've experienced enough people in the past that said it would be fine, and it wasn't. One guy didn't EVER call me back, until I threatened legal action (I believe here in CA, it's illegal to insinuate that it's theirs and then not let the potential renters know one way or the other)...then he MAILED us a "no". The jerk.

Anyway, Danny and I both really don't think he'll say no...he really understood about the credit (not even a "sounded like" with that one), he said he would work with us about getting more money if the credit wasn't good enough...so many indicators that it was fine, coupled with us being the only interested party. 

So, there's our plan at this point.

Edited to add: Broke down and left him another message, giving him our home phone, Danny's cell, and even our company phone numbers.


----------



## stephiemarie78 (Dec 9, 2007)

I hate when someone says oh i'll call you tommorow and never do. then your sitting there getting all stressed!!!!!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Dec 10, 2007)

No more phone calls!!! :nonono:You don't want to look desperate for the house and then he suspects something is amiss!!! 

I know it's SO hard to wait on these things! I'm the same way LOL!


----------



## maherwoman (Dec 10, 2007)

Update: We're going to turn in two other applications tomorrow. No need to wait anymore for this guy. Danny SWEARS he won't just not call...but given past experiences, I just can't wait around, and have it fall through.

So, tomorrow finds us turning in two more apps.

Still no call, obviously...:grumpy:


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Dec 10, 2007)

Well, if you left a message and he wasn't home - maybe he was out doing something and hasn't had a chance! 

He probably figures that you aren't going anywhere...... so he can take his sweet time..... 

I hate people like that :grumpy:


----------



## Thumpers_Mom (Dec 10, 2007)

:grumpy:Grrrr...that is soooo wrong on so many levels! I hate it when people don't call back.

Well, just look at it like this, if you don't get it, it wasn't meant to be and could have been bad for you. Like I always say, Please give it to me only if it is good for me.

Good luck! (hopefully, you'll hear from him today! :hug:

*Jackie


----------



## maherwoman (Dec 10, 2007)

Thanks, guys!  :hearts


----------



## Brandy456 (Dec 10, 2007)

Any answer...I hate suspense.


----------



## maherwoman (Dec 10, 2007)

Ok...so I just called Shane, due to not hearing from him for DAYS, when he said he would call on Saturday. Danny asked me to call, so I did.

It's a no.

Needless to say, the guy was full of crap with his answer.

1. He kept saying Dennis instead of Danny (so he had Danny's name wrong).

2. He tried to say that the credit report just wasn't that great, too many small unpaid things, there are some things on there from utility companies, and they (after deliberating all weekend) just couldn't take the chance. To this, I said, "Ok...I'm confused...you said when we talked at the house that you understood things like that being on the credit and that you would work with us as far as more money down, etc. We were ready to offer to you an extra month's rent, to help allay those issues/worries, so that the month was already paid for."

To this, he replied that he had meant that if we had things that were late, but paid off...he could understand. He said that they didn't care about the FICA score, but more what was ON the credit.

He said that he didn't care about us paying ahead, as it was a year-long lease, so how would that help?

3. He said that there wasn't enough evidence of income, and that there was a check copy in there that was made out to some other person (he said an hispanic-type name), for a large amount, thus giving them the impression that we had a third partner who was getting most of the income. I explained that, first of all, my husband's name is Danny (not Dennis) so that could be part of the problem. 

Second of all, that must have been from someone else's paperwork, because we do not have anyone with an hispanic name that works with us. I explained we DID have a former partner that has since signed off the partnership, but he only got 30% of the income, and now Danny and I get 100%...so it couldn't have been a check with our paperwork. I also said that in looking at the paperwork we gave him (since I have copies right here), both check copies we gave him had Danny's name on them.

To this, he replied, "Well, that aside, the credit is the real issue here. We just cannot lease the house to you."

I didn't even bother mentioning to him that the things that were on the credit were from us having to neglect things in order to pay the rent, that did he notice that we didn't have anything rent-related on the credit, no bankruptcies, etc (which was what he said were the ONLY things that would make him NOT want to lease to us, when we talked before at the house).

Bottom line: he's full of crap. His partner(s) decided they didn't want to rent to us, and don't have any good reason. It sounds to me that they got another applicant that had better credit, or a better bunch of paperwork to give them (judging by the hispanic check name and mixing up of paperwork), and thus they decided we weren't as good to rent to.

So, needless to say, I'm MAD right now...this screws ALL of our plans...and I'm really trying to remain calm, but feel like just going back to bed, and having a good long cry.

Obviously he didn't pay much attention to the data we gave him, or he would've KNOWN Danny's name was DANNY...not DENNIS.

:rant:

All that ranting aside, Danny and I have decided the following:

1. We will continue looking, handing out applications along with the MANY stellar references.

2. We will, from now on, hand them to someone IN PERSON, to alleviate any future problems like this.

3. I will make a whole setup that has cover papers for each section, explaining what's contained in each section, and everything will be stapled, and in an envelope with our name on it. No more accidentally mixing up someone else's paperwork with ours.

4. We will ask to sit down and explain everything in the paperwork, credit report, etc. so that they UNDERSTAND what happened with our credit.

5. We will start actively paying off things from recent to past...so that things get taken off our credit report. There are lots of small things, so we'll start handling those things to improve our credit report. And as we pay things off, we'll ask our friend to send us a new credit report. This step will also include taking my friend up on her offer to help us improve our credit, or checking online to figure it out. Anyone that has any helpful suggestions, please PM me (it would help a lot). Thank you!! 

6. (And most importantly) We will keep our thoughts positive, and keep remembering that we DO deserve this, that Shane was a bit of a jerk in how this was handled and that he lied to us to begin with, and we will from now on make sure to have LOADS of applications and paperwork out there, to alleviate being in this situation in the future.

Right now, I'm not sure what we'll do as far as our plans...but I don't want to worry about that right at this moment. We will use the money Danny will get tomorrow to pay off a few things on the credit, to start the process of fixing things.

Hugs to all...


----------



## aurora369 (Dec 10, 2007)

What a jerk! I've had things like that happen with me too... Ug...

I like your action plan. If you follow it, I bet you'll have a place in no time at all.

My mother would always tell me that when applying for a job, to hand out 100 resumes and to only expect a few people to get back to me. So I would not stop handing out applications, even if I had an interview, I would keep applying until I knew for sure I had a job.

When I look for places to live here, I will contact each and every advertisement I find. I was visiting at least three places a day for a couple weeks. The more places you look at and the more applications you put in, the higher your chances of finding an awesome place.

I have faith that you'll be in your new home by the new year!

--Dawn


----------



## maherwoman (Dec 10, 2007)

Oh, I sure hope so, Dawn...about being moved by the New Year.

We're still going to get the trio from Laura's on the 18th (still have to talk to Danny about that one, but it'll be okay, I'm sure), and have them housed in Em's room until we move. Peg's okayed our delay of getting the boys ()...so I know they're in a wonderful place, and being WELL taken care of. 

I'm printing out tips on repairing credit, and I'm going to look at more house ads in a bit, to start flooding the house-renting market with applications. 

Hugs!

Rosie*

P.S. Yes, I'm really sad about not getting the house...but it spurned Rosie into ACTION...so it can't be all bad...lol!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Dec 10, 2007)

Outstanding bills on your credit report will mess you up every time.

Get that stuff out of the way if you can.


----------



## Pipp (Dec 10, 2007)

:yeahthat:



sas :hug1


----------



## maherwoman (Dec 10, 2007)

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> Outstanding bills on your credit report will mess you up every time.
> 
> Get that stuff out of the way if you can.


Yep, working on that...

I think with this, we'll be working on most recent to oldest (start out with most recent in paying people back).


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Dec 10, 2007)

That's a good plan. Also, look who you owe the least to. Sometimes you can knock out 2 small bills to 1 big one.


----------



## BlueGiants (Dec 11, 2007)

Ohhh Rosie! I'm so sorry to read all this. What a schmuck! 

Glad to hear you have put together such a comprehensive plan! I'm impressed! (Whoa! Reminder to self... Don't ever get in Rosie's way! ) You go girl... You'll get a better place... I've got everything crossed for luck...


----------



## maherwoman (Dec 11, 2007)

Thank you so much for your encouragement, guys! 

Haha...one thing I'm noted for is my ability to bounce back and just handle what needs handling.  

The most recently-added things total up to just over $250, so we'll kick those out as soon as we can, and that'll mean that the most recent things are at least a year ago, which will really help. 

I've done some research online, and I've decided I'm going to do the following:

1. I noticed that the credit report has an incorrect listing as Danny's current employer, so I'm going to write to all three credit agencies, and have that information repaired.

2. I'm going to pay off the debts on the report from most-recent to oldest.

3. We're currently on Chex Systems, which is what you get put on when you don't pay an overdrafted bank account after a certain amount of time, that keeps you from being able to open any other bank accounts. We're going to open an account with a non-ChexSystems-using bank, so we have something to put in that "Bank Account Information" section of our applications.

4. We're going to look into getting a secured credit card, which is a credit card that is basically a prepaid credit card that reflects as a regular credit account on your credit report.

5. We're going to tackle the inquiries that are on our credit, to try to take all or some of them off, as they affect credit as well.

I noticed an entry on the credit report that not only do I not recognize, but neither does Danny, and I've found stuff online indicating it may be fraudulant, due to the very same thing showing on other people's reports, and it being fraudulant there, too. So, I'm going to write the appropriate letter to them, and get them to do what is outlined as legally required in the Fair Debt Collection Practices Act. You can read more about it here.

Oh, not to mention the fact that we're going to have a whole presentation put together for applications, in a full-page sized envelope, and we're going to (A) be sure we meet them and hand in the paperwork in-person, (B) schedule at the same time the time to sit down and go over everything, and (C) we'll have coversheets with explanations of what each thing is in the whole set of paperwork. Everything will be explained, and we'll also verbally explain things...so nothing can be confused, and they cannot use any of Shane's excuses in the future. We're going to have our booties COVERED!!

I guess I should thank Shane for showing me how jerky people can be...lol...and for spurning me into action, and showing me just how we should put our paperwork together, and that we should just start repairing our credit NOW, so we can have a better score, and it can look better to potential leasors.

Hugs all!

Proactive Rosie* :biggrin2:


----------



## okiron (Dec 11, 2007)

OMFG. I feel like a complete jerk now. I was soooo worried about the puppy I forgot to ask you about the house. And because this is the first time I've been on the forum today...AH!!! I'm soooo sorry Rosie >.< Please forgive me. 

Well he never did call me. The sound of it I wonder if he bothered calling any references. Stupid people!!! 

Well Rosie, I could take in Teeny till you move because he'll already get along with Chubbs and Lilith so no worries on housing them together. I plan on getting an extra large dog crate for them while Errik and I are at work but free roaming while at least one of us is there.


----------



## maherwoman (Dec 11, 2007)

Oh, Sweetie...don't be sorry!! It's totally fine...I'd rather you focus your energy on the puppy (if ya'll are wondering...she rescued a pup from the street today, and called me to ask if I could find a vet nearby so she could see if he had a microchip, so she could take him home). I don't mind a bit, Sweetie...how did it go with the pup?

Wow...he didn't even call? What a jerk...

I think someone he considered "better" came along, and he just didn't have the guts to say so. 

It's really okay, though...it pushed me into handling these things, and showed me how STELLAR we have to appear to someone we want to rent from. 

Oh, and about the buns, for those wondering:

We're going to go ahead and bring home the trio from the rabbitry, and have them staying in Em's room (same bat-time, same bat-channel, okiron ). The good thing: it's winter, so it won't get too hot in there, even if it takes over a month to move. And we'll have the cages nice and fortified to keep the kitties from being able to mess with them while we're not around, and we'll take measures to be SURE nothing amiss will happen. 

I've talked with Peg, and she's fine with my three boys staying with her for another month, until we move...so that's handled, too. I'm going to call and cancel their flight tomorrow.

Bottom line, yes, it was disappointing to hear a "no"...but at the same time, it showed us a lot of things, and taught us even more. Our credit will be improving almost immediately, thanks to all this...and that opens the door to possibly even just outright BUYING a house instead!  

Who knows? With my credit being 622 even with all the troubles, fixing things will go even FURTHER to make my score even BETTER!


----------



## pamnock (Dec 11, 2007)

I've been anxiously watching the thread, hoping that everything would work out for you Rosie. Better things will be in store for you in the new year!

Pam


----------



## Bassetluv (Dec 11, 2007)

Oh Rosie, I was so hoping this onewould work for you. However, I am of the firm belief that if this one didn't work out, it was for a reason. Perhaps this guy would have been terrible to get along with...or maybe the house itself would have had issues. Who knows? But this means there is another place waiting for you to find - an even better one- just let yourself be guided to it. 

Big HUGS for you and yours....:hug:


----------



## Thumpers_Mom (Dec 11, 2007)

Hey Rosie, I'm so sorry about this. That really sux. However, just because the picture looked good, doesn't mean it was good, you know what I mean? Who wants to deal with someone like Shane all of the time anyway. His true colors came blasting through.

I am happy that you are taking the steps to build your credit. It is such an important part of our lives and some people just don't know it. 

When you start paying things off, make sure you get in contact w/the creditor and get something in writing, preferably letterhead, stating that your account has been satisfied. It may take a while for your payment to reflect that it was paid on your credit report and you might need the info sooner rather than later

I'm sure the perfect place will be within your reach in no time.

Good luck. :hug:

*jackie


----------



## bat42072 (Dec 11, 2007)

a few years ago i was trying to buy a new trailer house we put up 3,000 dollars ernist money down they told us we didn't get aproved for the trailer ...and that if we could come up with 3,000 more that maybe they would reconsider... my husband told them no thank you and when he went to pick up our miney he saw our name on the board and it was marked approved... he was so mad he told them where to put the trailer... I got my trailer somewhere else... and sent them a picture with a note that said thank you anyway....

I am sorry that you didn't get the house... I believe you will find the house you were ment to get ... and when it is ment for you to get it.... I keep my fingers crossed...


----------



## LuvaBun (Dec 12, 2007)

I am really sorry you didn't get the house, Rosie, but am also sorry for the way Shane treated you :X.

I think you are doing exactly the right things, and I am sure the perfect place is just waiting for you and your Bunnies .

Keeping all positive thoughts going for ya.

Jan


----------

